# ¿Competencias de Enduro en Mexico?



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ultimamente los medios estan vueltos locos por el enduro, parece ser la novedad en competencias de bici de montaña en europa y este año en estados unidos.

Mi pregunta es si en México existen carreras organizadas con este formato, creo que puede valer la pena entrarle a una que otra.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Si hay. te paso un link

https://www.facebook.com/MtbEnduro


----------



## santiagomo87 (Jan 2, 2013)

de lujo mil gracias!


----------

